# AT&T vs Verizon



## sjlara

What do ya thank AT&T or Verizon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. >*\\\\\><(


----------



## Gottagofishin

AT&T is better on the water. Verizon is better everywhere else.


----------



## reelthreat

Not sure about verison but AT&T works everywhere I go and I travel all over Southern Texas in some pretty desolate places (oilfield work) and it always works. I also carry a sprint phone and it hardly works off interstates and major cities.


----------



## speckle-catcher

I don't use it often, but the ability of AT&T to talk on the phone and surf the internet at the same time is one reason I stay with AT&T.


----------



## stdreb27

BACK in the day when I worked at RadioCrap. We sold a lot of those phones. IMO I was more of a Verizon Fan than an AT&T fan. All this info is dated in an ever changing market.

BUT things to consider.
Credit checks
Verizon was more stringent, then AT&T and sprint accepted everyone.

Verizon uses what is imo a better system called CDMA. IMO the advantage to CDMA is that it is a more efficient system allowing for more calls using the same transmission lines than what AT&T can do with GSM. The disadvantage to CDMA is that it is basically unique to the United State. 
I actively used all 3 companies, and preferred Verizon. The speed of the data was better, nor did I drop as many calls than I still do with AT&T. Sprint just didn't have the coverage where I lived.


----------



## CGKing

I just made the seitch to att fron sprint. I regret it. I rarely have full service and alot if thr time I cant even get 2cool to load. Ive never heard anythint bad about verizon other than th4 price. .

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fishingcacher

Switched from ATT to Verizon and now very happy except for the price.


----------



## DU SPOUS

AT&T has more coverage in Texas. My verizon does not work down south past Hebbronville. Also spots around hill country. Leakey is one and South of Uvalde.


----------



## carryyourbooks

i hardly ever have a dropped call with verizon. before, many years ago, i had sprint.....i would drop calls almost daily.


----------



## Tall1

I quit Verizon for AT&T because I could not make or receive a call with Verizon when I was at the deer lease, between Freer and Hebbronville. On the lease I'm currently on, between Rock Springs and Del Rio, I have good luck as well
with AT&T.


----------



## jtburf

Had to carry two phones for 2 years At&t and Verizon.

At&t had coverage in places Verizon did not...

John


----------



## dingbat

Verizon is typically more expensive but their cdma network is one of the largest, and works where At&t doesn't....sometimes. At&t is the best gsm network carrier, great selection of phone and good coverage. With At&t, you'll get coverage where verizon will not.....sometimes.

off topic, sprint is absolutely the worst. Dropped calls, slow internet connections, terrible cellular coverage, and robot voice-manipulator microphones come standard in all their phones


----------



## sjlara

Thanks guys 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. >*\\\\\><(


----------



## StinkBait

Ford is truly the better choice so don't waste your money on live bait.


----------



## mstrelectricman

I'm fixin to fire verizon and go with att. The sprint I put up with for 10 years and it is the worse!


----------



## MilkBucket

I have two at&t phones one personal that I brought over from sprint cause I liked the coverage of at&t and one company. I will tell you that my galaxy s3 gets better service and signal than my iphone 5. Sometimes its the phone not the service.


----------



## mstrelectricman

I would like to transfer my verizon galaxy S3 over to AT&T but not sure if that can be done.
I'm under the impression I will have to buy all new phones.


----------



## Jerry-rigged

StinkBait said:


> Ford is truly the better choice so don't waste your money on live bait.


x2.


----------



## wish2fish

I currently have T-mobile mainly due to the price of the plans. The coverage is weak, I don't get good service along the coast and certainly no data so streaming Pandora while on my Kayak is a no go. T-mobile also drops 4G a lot just on the bus ride home from downtown. I would expect a phone to work flawlessly around any major city and T-mobile does not. 

I have been thinking of switching to either AT&T or Verizon and was wondering which does better in phone selection or when they get new phones.


----------



## InfamousJ

verizon in the city

at&t in the sticks


----------



## sjlara

CGKing said:


> I just made the seitch to att fron sprint. I regret it. I rarely have full service and alot if thr time I cant even get 2cool to load. Ive never heard anythint bad about verizon other than th4 price. .
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


Are u going to. Switch to Verizon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. >*\\\\\><(


----------



## bowmansdad

Switched from Verizon to AT&T years ago, got tired of going hunting and not being able to use the phone at all. I'm Happy.


----------



## mley1

Like others have stated, ATT in the sticks. I too had trouble with Verizon on my deer leases. Switched to ATT many years ago, and have been happy ever since.


----------



## tec

I have Verizon and like it. I do wonder why I could talk all over my place a few miles east of Centerville 25 years ago with Houston Cellular but today no one provides a good signal there?


----------



## carryyourbooks

mstrelectricman said:


> I would like to transfer my verizon galaxy S3 over to AT&T but not sure if that can be done.
> I'm under the impression I will have to (bend over and smile) buy all new phones.


fify


----------



## bassguitarman

I spend quite a bit of time well away from larger cities. Like others have said, that's where AT&T seems to shine. In the last couple of months I have been using a 4G signal 11 miles outside of Lefors, TX, population 559. Three years ago I couldn't even use a cell phone out there.


----------



## Lezz Go

Just went to Verizon from ATT. In my neighborhood (West Oaks, Pearland) ATT was terrible. Just got a Samsung Galaxy last night. I can't believe the difference in call quality. 

getting rid of U-Verse next. Bye Bye AT&T.


----------



## kweber

pretty simple really...
if it's dark, ATT&T


----------

